
Altacoin: Towards a More Efficient Centralized Cryptocurrency - georgecmu
https://medium.com/@yishan/whitepaper-altacoin-towards-a-more-efficient-centralized-cryptocurrency-99cfc710f3a0
======
theklub
[https://coinreport.net/canadian-altacoin-
atc/](https://coinreport.net/canadian-altacoin-atc/)

already was a altacoin?

